# Dimarzio pickups with best chord clarity for bridge?



## teamSKDM (May 28, 2012)

What do you guys think is the best dimarzio pickup For clear but heavily distorted chords?

Something articulate and responsive,with great highs and bosted mids. Ive heard d activators,but they are a bit to high output for me, ive heard evo2, ive heard blaze custom, anybody with experience with different types?
I play in low tuning, drop g sharp, so something that could probably have good with response with the low note as well. Thanks guys!

Ive done some research, but not really finding out musch


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (May 28, 2012)

dominion love it man. very clear lots mids. great pickup


----------



## Mordacain (May 28, 2012)

Evolution is pretty much the king of mids as far as I'm concerned. Personally its a bit too much for my taste, but sounds like what you're after.


----------



## wrongnote85 (May 28, 2012)

for tuning that low chord clarity is going to be a bitch. what about something low output and vintage voiced?


----------



## Erazoender (May 28, 2012)

It may be good to look into d'activators; they're exceptional at handling virtually any tuning and remaining clear even with the largest of chords. As well, you could counter the high output a little by fiddling with the pickup height and amp settings. 

If you're willing to go BKP, they satisfy pretty much all of your needs except your wallet, though that's a whole other thread  

What guitar are you planning on putting the pickups in? (wood combos/neck construction etc)


----------



## teamSKDM (May 28, 2012)

Mahogany wood, bolt on maple neck. I'm trying to get my hands on an rga121 and swap pups.


----------



## jc986 (May 28, 2012)

+1 on the Dominion


----------



## Papaoneil (May 28, 2012)

personally I prefer the steve special for the bridge, I've played it in a few guitars and it has spectacular clarity in huge chords


----------



## yellowv (May 28, 2012)

Necropolis said:


> personally I prefer the steve special for the bridge, I've played it in a few guitars and it has spectacular clarity in huge chords



He wants boosted mids. The SS is scooped in the mids like a mo fo.


----------



## Kwirk (May 28, 2012)

Opening chord..


----------



## Empryrean (May 29, 2012)

yellowv said:


> He wants boosted mids. The SS is scooped in the mids like a mo fo.



Best pickup ever. 

it seems the era of I-want-mid-heavy-sound is among us


----------



## teamSKDM (May 29, 2012)

So far seems like evo might be good. Tied with the steve special, i liked that one as well.What's the dominion like?


----------



## Horizongeetar93 (May 29, 2012)

i use the Crunch Lab in my 121 and it sounds great. the guitar is a bit warmer than the average rg due to the mahogany so the chords are really smooth and warm. though the crunch lab may seem trebly at first, minor tweaking will give you a nice sounding tone with epic chord quality. If you're looking for something with a lower output, the D-sonic is also very decent.


----------



## simonXsludge (May 29, 2012)

I have used the D Activators and Evolutions and prefer the D Activators, especially for a tuning as low as G#. The Evo is a tad bassier from my experience and in direct comparison. The attack, clarity and string definition of the D Activator seems unrivaled to me when it comes to bigger chords. I could see the Evo going well for a tuning non lower than B or maybe A#, though.


----------



## teamSKDM (May 29, 2012)

Thanks shitson!


----------



## USMarine75 (May 29, 2012)

I have a JPM with the SS in bridge (and Air Norton in neck) and it is phenomenal! 

*FWIW I use it with a mid heavy amp (Firebeall 100) and they perfectly compliment eachother.* Also depends on the construction of your guitar (e.g. what kind of body wood). If you have a mid heavy wood and mid heavy amp and you like mid heavy settings, then a mid heavy pickup will sound like shit.

From personal experience, the Breed (stock pickup on the black JEMs) is very mid heavy but smooth and packs a good low end punch. Its also not as hot as a lot of the other pickups which IMO is better for modern high gain amps. You dont want to overdrive the amp with your pickup if you are looking for note clarity with droptuned guitars and modern hi gain amps. If you were looking to take a Marshall to the next level yes, but not an Engl for example. And dont be afraid to try a medium powered pickup like a Tone Zone / Air Norton pickup combo. Easy way to try it is that many of the Ibanez Prestige guitars are coming with these (e.g. RG3550 series)... so you could drop tune one at GC (arent all GC guitars already droptuned? ) and give it a test drive.

tl;dr Think about your whole rig not just the guitar.


----------



## Toshiro (May 29, 2012)

Dominion. Clear without being overly thin. I liked the first one I bought so much, that I got a second.


----------



## teamSKDM (May 29, 2012)

Man they all seem so nice. But from video testing I might go with the Steve special! 
The breed seemed temPtong as well. I'm not so sold on the dominion however..


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 29, 2012)

Tone Zone


----------



## noob_pwn (May 29, 2012)

Evo doesn't handle super low tunings all that well and it's a bit hot for it from my experience.

I'm not that well versed with dimarzio pickups to comment but I'd go for something around the same output as the tone zone but with a brighter voicing


----------



## jordanky (May 29, 2012)

The 36th Anniversary PAF is pretty mid heavy and and despite being described as having 'vintage' output, one of my favorite examples of tone I've messed with personally was my PRS CU22 with 36th PAF's through a VHT Deliverance 120. Heavy as balls, and tons of clarity.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 29, 2012)

The word "vintage" doesn't seem to mean a whole lot when it comes to guitar pickups depending on which one it is. I've found that sometimes they're better sounding than a lot of those marked "comtemporary" for a number of styles, but gimmicks certainly are effective.


----------



## shanejohnson02 (May 29, 2012)

D-Activator, D-Activator X, D Sonic, X2N. They all would work, and they all show slightly boosted mids/highs, which would help clear up the low tuning. Using a good string gauge for your tuning will help immensely, too, regardless of the pickup you end up choosing.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 29, 2012)

+1 on X2N if it's anything like the 7 string version. Super high output but it doesn't sound like you'd think for having such high output.


----------



## s4tch (May 29, 2012)

AT-1 is the cleanest you can go, it is great in mahogany (forget the DiMarzio tone chart, it's not bassy at all). I used it at D standard in a mahogany Ibanez RGA, it was clean all the way, but it was not a hi-gain tone, rather some hard rock/classic metal. I loved it, it certainly became my favorite DiMarzio along with D-Sonic.


----------



## Augminished (May 29, 2012)

You want the Dominion


----------



## teamSKDM (May 29, 2012)

I feel like this is the ultimate question of life, cause there are so many undecidable answers.


----------



## wakjob (May 29, 2012)

I want someone to try the Humbucker From Hell in the bridge with a low tuning.

I have one, it's in one of my strat's but tuned to standard E...definitely a winner, great tone but very low output.


----------



## Valennic (May 29, 2012)

Dominion
Dominion
Dominion
Dominion.

It was DESIGNED to do what you are describing.


----------



## jc986 (May 29, 2012)

Agreed. The Dominion is the clearest, tightest pickup I have ever used. Not extremely hight output either.


----------



## teamSKDM (May 29, 2012)

I cant find any good sound samples of the dominion that i like :c


----------



## jbg (May 29, 2012)

I've use a set of 36th PAFs, or an Air Norton (neck) & Norton (bridge) combo as standard pickups in my guitars. The output isn't too hot so you won't slam the amp, but they are quite articulate with high gain setups... and the coil-tapping/splitting is outstanding.


----------



## teamSKDM (May 30, 2012)

Seeing as majority says dominion, can anyone's show me some videos or sound clips that shows it NOT sounding bad due to quality of video or file?


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 30, 2012)

I say take a chance, man. That's how you find your tone. The fact that it's been suggested so many times suggests there are some folks here that may be willing to pick it up off you should you decide it's not for you. 

I still think you might want to consider the Tone Zone.


----------



## Toshiro (May 30, 2012)

teamSKDM said:


> Seeing as majority says dominion, can anyone's show me some videos or sound clips that shows it NOT sounding bad due to quality of video or file?



They have a 30 day exchange policy in the US, and will help you to find what you're looking for if what you buy isn't doing it. 

Clips aren't going to mean anything unless the person making them has the same guitar/tuning/amp/speakers/etc as you do, IMO.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 30, 2012)

^ and same fingers...


----------



## ForThisGift (May 30, 2012)

I am currently using a set of Dominions in an MMM1 (mahogany) tuned to drop G. The pickups handle the tuning like a champ and are plenty clear for chording. They are pretty much exactly what you are looking for.


----------



## Mega-Mads (May 30, 2012)

Dimarzio pickups with best chord clarity for bridge? = A BKP. Sorry but that is BKP's greatest strength! Pretty much all their pickups has superior chord clarity compared to other brands.

I dont know which particular sound you're after, but i think i can guide you if you will let me


----------



## pearl_07 (May 30, 2012)

Another vote for the D-Activators here.


----------



## ForThisGift (May 30, 2012)

MadsterOfMurder said:


> Dimarzio pickups with best chord clarity for bridge? = A BKP. Sorry but that is BKP's greatest strength! Pretty much all their pickups has superior chord clarity compared to other brands.
> 
> I dont know which particular sound you're after, but i think i can guide you if you will let me


 

I love BKP, and I have them in two guitars currently and about to be in a third, but this is categorically false. OP can absolutely arrive at the best possible Dimarzio for his application without shelling out nearly twice as much for a BKP. Dimarzio makes a handful of pickups that are capable of the clarity he seeks. 

I get the love for BKP. They are deserving of the hype and the price tag, but I wouldn't go as far as to write off another well established option in aftermarket pickups like Dimarzio. I think they both make pickups that have their place in any guitar players stable.


----------



## Valennic (May 30, 2012)

MadsterOfMurder said:


> Dimarzio pickups with best chord clarity for bridge? = A BKP. Sorry but that is BKP's greatest strength! Pretty much all their pickups has superior chord clarity compared to other brands.
> 
> I dont know which particular sound you're after, but i think i can guide you if you will let me



BKPs aren't the end all be all. Some people actually prefer other brands ya know.


----------



## jbg (May 30, 2012)

If you're looking for something other than DiMarzio or BKP, check out Arcane Inc. pickups. Rob makes some KILLER pickups.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (May 30, 2012)

I'd try out the Blaze Custom since it's got a medium-high output and lots of mids but balanced lows and highs


----------



## Toshiro (May 30, 2012)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I'd try out the Blaze Custom since it's got a medium-high output and lots of mids but balanced lows and highs



6 string dude, 6 string.


----------



## Mega-Mads (Jun 1, 2012)

Valennic said:


> BKPs aren't the end all be all. Some people actually prefer other brands ya know.



Im not a fanboy  
I got x2n's in one axe. And a EMG Het set in another. And the het set is my favourite pickup choice


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jun 1, 2012)

Sorry to hijack guys, but would dominions be a good fit for a maple-walnut neck through with mahogany wings?


----------



## teamSKDM (Jun 1, 2012)

I've decided,I'm gonna go with a crunch lab and liquifire set, and buy black covers for them, and paint them arctic camo, with white and silver paint haha. A les paul styled cover for the cl and 12 pole cover for the lf !


----------



## jc986 (Jun 1, 2012)

The Crunch Lab is a great pickup, but it doesn't have the midrange boost that you initially said you were looking for. It's also worth noting that the Crunch Lab was designed for a basswood guitar, while the Dominion was designed for mahogany. The Crunch Lab also has less highs, which could take away from the clarity that you are looking for.


----------



## ForThisGift (Jun 1, 2012)

teamSKDM said:


> I've decided,I'm gonna go with a crunch lab and liquifire set, and buy black covers for them, and paint them arctic camo, with white and silver paint haha. A les paul styled cover for the cl and 12 pole cover for the lf !


 

Obviously, the choice is yours. With that said, the dominions are exactly what you are looking for. The reason they were suggested so many times is because they are a very good fit for your guitar and the sound you are after. 

The CL/LF are awesome, they just aren't designed to deliver the results you are looking for.


----------



## Toshiro (Jun 1, 2012)

I had a CrunchLab in my Xiphos, which got swapped for the Dominion. The Dominion is tighter and clearer, by far.

I don't think the CL is what you want, but it's your money.


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 1, 2012)

I love DiMarzio to death, but cannot stand the Crunch Lab. It seems and feels so bland compared to other pups like the Evolution (which is fucking awesome in Mahogany, btw) and Tone Zone. At least that's how I feel about it. It's all personal preference, of course, but I've never really enjoyed the Crunch Lab.


----------



## TheKindred (Jun 2, 2012)

Dead Undead said:


> ...the Evolution (which is fucking awesome in Mahogany, btw)



I can speak to that. So far, by far, my favorite in mahogany. 

I have been struggling with a good basswood match though. If Dominion in the bridge, paired with what in the neck?


----------



## Toshiro (Jun 2, 2012)

TheKindred said:


> I can speak to that. So far, by far, my favorite in mahogany.
> 
> I have been struggling with a good basswood match though. If Dominion in the bridge, paired with what in the neck?



It has similar output to a Breed bridge model, so pretty much any neck pickup pairs nicely. I have LF with it in one guitar, and Fast Track 2 paired in another.


----------



## jc986 (Jun 2, 2012)

I have the Dominion neck, and no surprise, it matches perfectly with the Dominion bridge. I've got it set up with a 5 way switch with coil taps in position 2 and position 4. The Dominion's coil tapped sound fantastic.


----------

